

Javalarm: Wake Up and Smell the Coffee - kranzky
http://signup.javalarm.com/

======
kranzky
We're at a Startup Weekend, and are building an alarm clock for phones that
shows an ad for a local indie coffee shop when you wake up each morning,
giving you a chance of winning a free coffee there that you must claim on the
day you win it.

If you run an indie coffee shop, we'd love to know whether you'd be interested
in hyper-local advertising that will target people who may not know about you,
and travellers who are looking for great coffee off the beaten track. Please
consider taking our very short survey:
[http://www.surveymonkey.com/s/W87HM8M](http://www.surveymonkey.com/s/W87HM8M)

Thankee!

